# wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s



## Schkaff (11. Juli 2011)

*wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

hey leute, 

habe hier ein problem mit meiner w-lan übertragungsrate: Zu Beginn ist diese bei mir maximal (54mbit/s), doch schon nach kurzer zeit sinkt diese auf lächerliche 2 mbit/s und bleibt auch dort. gelegentlich schwankt dieser wert zwischen 1 und 10.Ansonsten kann ich folgende werte zur besseren diagnose liefern: Signalstärke 65%; Verbindungsqualität -76 dB. Mein router ist ca. 7m entfernt, dazwischen befindet sich eine wand und ein schrank. mir ist zwar bewusst, dass dies die übertragungsrate verringert, allerdings sollte das nicht in diesem ausmaß passieren. ein kabel ist aus logistischen gründen nicht verlegbar. wisst ihr wie ich vorgehen soll, um die rate zu verbessern?


----------



## NCphalon (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

Joa 2 von 54 Mbit über 7m un durch ne Wand is eigentlich echt ziemlich mager. Erstmal, sind das wirklich 2M*bit*? Weil wenn es 2 MByte also 16 Mbit wären wäre das für diese Signalstärke noch in Ordnung. Ich mag WLAN eigentlich net, deshalb würde ich, wenn ein Kabel nicht machbar is, zu Powerline, also der Verbindung über die Steckdose, raten. Zwar teurer als WLAN aber die Verbindung ist stabiler und schneller.


----------



## TheGhost5583 (12. Juli 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

Hallo,

was für ein router benutzt du den?

also 54Mbit/s entspricht ca. 6,75MB/s
2Mbit/s entspricht ca. 250kb/s (0,25MB/s)

umrechnung 8bit=1byte

standpunkt des Routers in dem anderen raum sowie wände, möbel beinflussen die WLAN Stärke.

zusätzlich können andere WLANs in der umgebung ebenfals dein eigenes WLAN stören/beeinflussen.


WLAN Feinde:
Holzwand 95% (5% Siganlverlust)
Aluminium 90% (10% Siganlverlust)
Glas 75% (25% Siganlverlust)
Ziegelstein 70% (30% Siganlverlust)
Beton 60% (40% Siganlverlust)
Rigips 50% (50% Siganlverlust)

das englischsprachige tool Freeware HeatMapper 1.02 findet den Perfekten standort des Routers, eine ideale Position ist immer weit oben im raum.


----------



## Schkaff (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

ja es sind mBIT/s. Dies mache ich aus, indem ich mit dem mauszeiger auf das Icon "drahtlose Netzwerkverbindung" unten rechts in der taskleiste drüberfahre. Router ist von D-Link (Anbieter: Kabel BW)

keine ahnung was da schief läuft.


----------



## Jimini (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

Was sagt denn eine konkrete Messung, also eine Datenübertragung? Wie schnell bzw. langsam ist es da?

MfG Jimini


----------



## TheGhost5583 (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

hallo Schkaff,

der Anbieter hat nix mit deinem WLAN zu tun 

könntest noch versuchen das signal zu verstärken.

fals andeer WLAN Netzwerke in deiner umgebung sind, wechsel einfach mal den Kanal.


----------



## Schkaff (16. Juli 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

also ich hab das problem mitlerweile gelöst, indem ich einfach die antennen von router ein wenig verstellt habe. nun habe ich im schnitt 36mbit/s.  danke für eure mithilfe

-topic closed-


----------



## xT1MMY (26. November 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

Hi, also ich habe auch das problem wie es oben beschrieben wurde, doch bei mir hat es bestimmt nix mit der entfernung etc. zutun da mein wlan 3 monate wunderbar funktionierte und jetzt wo ich mein pc neu aufgesetzt habe geht es halt nicht mehr richtig. hat vielleicht jemand eine andere lösung?


----------



## kev2k (27. November 2011)

Sind die aktuellen wlan treiber installiert?


----------



## xT1MMY (27. November 2011)

*AW: wlan übertragungsrate nur 2mbit/s*

Ja, aber ich hab mittlerweile festgestellt das es wohl doch am router liegt, aber wenn ich den router um 1 cm verschiebe dann kann es passieren das meine verbindung von 2mbit auf 36mbit steigt oder sinkt...


----------

